

Github for Windows bug may delete your files from disk - dbbolton
https://gist.github.com/dbb/5021265

======
vog
From the article:

 _> I sent the following message to github support on 24 Feb but have not yet
received a reply._

So the author reported that issue yesterday, on Sunday, and didn't receive any
reply today, on Monday in the morning.

That sounds like complaining on a _very high_ level.

~~~
dbbolton
I think you're reading too much into that statement. When I tweeted about
this, a bunch of people said "that's serious; you should contact support". So
I mentioned that I contacted support in the post so I would get even more
suggestions to do the same.

I mentioned that I didn't get a reply so no one would ask what support said. I
had planned on updating the post once I heard from them.

All this aside, I think a program deleting your files for no apparent reason
_does_ warrant "complaining on a very high level".

